# .45 5.25 is out



## PM (May 30, 2011)

Springfield Armory


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Interesting....


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

Hmmm, been a month, anything better than "Interesting..." ????


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

How about: "Very interesting?"
I really like .45s and I think the XDm 5.25 is a pretty nice gun. Might be worth further investigation.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Gunners_Mate said:


> Hmmm, been a month, anything better than "Interesting..." ????


Not yet, got a lot of other items on the list. Trying to figure out how to snag both a HK45C and P30S or LS. One of the local IDPA shooters has the 4.25 in the 9mm, I might try to get a couple shots out of it this weekend.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Read an article about that 5.25, and it looked like a very nice pistol. I have not seen any in the stores yet though.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm waiting to see it in my LGS. Reads real good, want to get one in my hand for up close look.


----------

